# Sticky  Setting Compatibility mode in Vista and Win 7



## Wrench97

*Right click on the Icon of the problem program in the pop up select Properties*









*In the properties window click on the Compatibility Tab
Put a check in the "Run this Program in Compatibility Mode For" box.
Select the OS the program was written for from the list.(Usually XP SP 3 will work). For older programs you may need to select 256 colors and/or 640x480 resolution. *









*Put a check in the "Run this Program as an Administrator" box.*


----------

